
Basic Mathematics for Deep Learning - tushar_gupta
https://medium.com/towards-data-science/deep-learning-basic-mathematics-for-deep-learning-a82981e95e3b
======
catnaroek
> Linear algebra is a form of continuous rather than discrete mathematics

No.

> The study of linear algebra involves several types of mathematical objects
> they are as follows: (...)

No.

(0) Tensors aren't “arrays of numbers” any more than points in physical space
are “arrays of coordinates”. You can _assign_ them coordinates in several
ways, and this is of course useful for computations, but this isn't what
tensors _are_.

(1) The fact tensors can have contravariant and covariant indices, which is
useful to determine what computations might be _meaningful_ , is not mentioned
at all.

